

Firefox 4's JägerMonkey JIT status - natmaster
http://www.bailopan.net/blog/?p=735

======
kevinherron
Grrr. Graphs without labeled and meaningful axes and graphs without legends
bother me a little too much I think :(

Anyone know what the other lines are?

~~~
ericflo
They're given better context here: <http://www.arewefastyet.com/>

~~~
kevinherron
Thanks!

------
adbge
Once this is merged into the main dev branch of Firefox, I'll build that and
switch off of Chrome. The main advantage of WebKit at this point is that their
JavaScript implementation is an order of magnitude faster.

Considering Chrome's GTK integration is god awful (on my box anyways), I can't
wait.

~~~
bokbar
Wow, what do you do with your browser that you absolutely need to have a JS
performance which is an order of magnitude better than FF 3.6? Just curious...

~~~
tsuraan
High performance isn't just about getting stuff done faster, it can also be
thought of as getting the same amount done in less CPU time. When I'm running
on batteries, my laptop's CPUs are running at 800MHz, and I get about 8-10
hours of battery life. If something's making my computer work, my CPUs go up
to 2.4GHz, and my battery life plummets. More efficient javascript engines
should be able to do the same work with less battery use, which makes me
happy.

------
pkulak
I like the metal umlaut. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_umlaut>

~~~
johkra
Actually "Jäger" is the german word for "hunter" and it's always written with
umlaut. No metal umlaut for you. ;-)

------
saikat
Looks promising. Has anyone done benchmarks on Canvas performance in Firefox
4?

~~~
natmaster
Not sure if there's any graphs on the web, but my own benchmarks have shown it
(with hardware acceleration enabled) slightly better than ie9 preview 3, which
is many orders of magnitude ahead of everything else (opera's actually not bad
though). Keep in mind I have a pretty good graphics card, so that helps with
the acceleration.

------
ck2
Now they need to address the rendering performance.

~~~
Perceval
They've landed "lazy frame construction" which improves rendering performance
by an order of magnitude in some cases:
[http://tinikkel.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/lazy-frame-
construc...](http://tinikkel.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/lazy-frame-
construction/)

